# Fish of a thousand casts...



## michaelp936 (Nov 3, 2011)

Did our annual pilgrimage to northern Cali. Took some time away from extended family, skiing, friends, fine food and wine, to drift the Trinity with my two sons. My 18 yo OU freshman and I both netted several small steelhead. My 22 yo...who just graduated from UT Austin on Dec 6th....caught just the one, a beautiful chromed-out 30-incher. A deep drifted nymph on 7 weight provoked a subtle take followed by a 20 minute battle punctuated by multiple aerial acrobatics and screaming runs before coming to hand. After a couple of pictures and a moment of sheer admiration and appreciation, released to fight another day.

Many thanks to The Fly Shop in Redding and particularly to Ross and Matt who guided us, once again, to a great day on a beautiful stretch of water.

Most valuable thing to me.....time. Time spent with my boys. Irreplaceable.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Well done, sir!


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Beautiful chromer! Very nice!


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Epic Trip! Way to go!

Being a Dad, on a fishing trip with your grown up kids is priceless.

My son and his family live in Oregon, and our times with them, and trips on the water, are the best memories of all.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

is that thing he's standing in built into the boat?

or is it removable?


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

He is standing at the back of a drift boat. That is a support for his knees to lean against. Mounted to boat. Steelhead are awesome. Do not go unless you are ready to add another addiction to your life. Great Picture


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

yes thanks, i got that part...i was wondering if it was affixed permanently to the boat or was removable.


----------



## scooter3 (Oct 20, 2005)

It's removable.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

where do i get one?

please and thank you.


----------



## michaelp936 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Leg braces*

Go to hydeoutdoors.com and look on their parts tab. You will see several leg brace options. I'd suggest searching a couple of other drift boat manufacturers to see if their pricing is better, i.e., clackacraft, etc.

Just curious....how do do propose to use them?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats!


----------

